# Binos out of Allignment...Help



## tallbuck (Apr 30, 2009)

Wondering if anyone knows of someone Local (SLC valley) who can repair binos that are a tad bit out of alignment.

Thank you for the help!


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

Just close one eye....


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

Loke said:


> Just close one eye....


1Deer1Eye?


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

What is out of alignment? Odds are you are going to have to ship them back to the manufacture for any work to be done on them.


----------



## redleg (Dec 5, 2007)

I sent one to Bushnell to be re collumnated. They sent me a new pair. (a little less expensive one).


----------



## tallbuck (Apr 30, 2009)

X wife got the from cabelas bargin cave and cannot return and warranty is void.... The alignment is just off enough that the two viewing is not quite overlapping....


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

Sorry for highjacking the thread somewhat, BUT I have a pair of Vortex crossfire's that one of the eyepieces pops off and when I screw it in it it just tightens and then comes off again. I looked at the warranty and it says to call the 800 number or mail them. I will, but for now I'm just wondering what you think they'll do? Replace it or repair? Oh and will there be a shipping charge?


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

outdoorser said:


> Sorry for highjacking the thread somewhat, BUT I have a pair of Vortex crossfire's that one of the eyepieces pops off and when I screw it in it it just tightens and then comes off again. I looked at the warranty and it says to call the 800 number or mail them. I will, but for now I'm just wondering what you think they'll do? Replace it or repair? Oh and will there be a shipping charge?


They will have you send them in. I believe you pay for the return shipping is all. I had a pair of diamondbacks that had the same problem, called them and they said to just screw the eye piece back on. I told them I had done it numerous times. So they had me send it to them and they cleaned resealed and fixed the eye piece then sent them back. 
How long ago did you buy them? Sometimes you can just take them back and get a new pair, if it hasn't been to long.


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

mikevanwilder said:


> They will have you send them in. I believe you pay for the return shipping is all. I had a pair of diamondbacks that had the same problem, called them and they said to just screw the eye piece back on. I told them I had done it numerous times. So they had me send it to them and they cleaned resealed and fixed the eye piece then sent them back.
> How long ago did you buy them? Sometimes you can just take them back and get a new pair, if it hasn't been to long.


Thanks.
Um I've had them for about a year. Got em on cabelas bargain cave.


----------

